# Rough Idle only after restart from Auto-Stop



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, especially when it's real hot outside.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

My hatch seems to have this issue when remote started, as well. Not sure why that would affect it. I can discern, that the auto start likely as the starting system primed to restart the car immediately, and could have something with that. Its hard to say, until someone logs the car, or pulls a real time read of whats going on, with the ecu during an auto start, or a remote start.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Based on what jblackburn said, I'm thinking "heat soak".


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Based on what jblackburn said, I'm thinking "heat soak".


I felt mine feel like it wanted to stall once, then caught itself, shuddered, and idled normally. It was 100* and we'd been sitting in traffic where the car had shut off at a light. It almost felt like vapor lock or like it was briefly starved for fuel or something.


----------

